# Need help with Security Six - 357 DOB



## JLazyH (Jul 1, 2011)

I traded into a very nice Ruger Security Six-357 Mag today and I sure could use some help on when it was made. The S/N is 157-530xx. Anyone able to help me out? 
Thanks


----------



## Ra (Jun 28, 2011)

That serial number falls in between 1981 and 1982 on Rugers' serial number chart. I would guess it was manufactured somewhere in between those 2 dates. I think the only way you may be able to find out quickly is by calling Ruger 603-865-2424.

Here is the link to the Ruger Security-Six .357 Manufacture Dates
Ruger Security Six, Single Six, Service Six Serial Number History


----------



## JLazyH (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

